# Ghost Hunters



## JimD (Sep 16, 2009)

I just watched the spookiest episode about a haunted courthouse in my area.
It was in Elizabeth, NJ....about 25 miles from me.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 16, 2009)

i like that show and watch it often , but didnt see the one tonight. Some of that stuff really freaks me o ut sometimes


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 16, 2009)

It comes on about 2 AM here on OLN. 
Scares the bejeebers out of me every time... I can't watch if no on else is home

Love ghost stories, though! (Even reading gets me going sometimes, though... I've got this personal theory that if I don't pay attention to the ghost through film or story, maybe they won't bother me either, if I look unreceptive... brr!)


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 16, 2009)

lol!!!!!!! hey whatever gets your through Autumn,lol. I too cant watch scary things if i am alone,lol


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 17, 2009)

I used to love this show till one of the last episodes, the one where they were at a plantation and they caught that image of a figure on the thermal imager, now don't get me wrong I am a paranormal freak and have seen a full apparition, experianced many strange things, have had a partial possesion when I was only 17 and have seen possible demonic apparitions too! But, that image was almost definatly a person with a coat over their head! We actually stopped it on the bit and could clearly see the outline image of the coat!
I believe that the first load of seasons were the best especially some of the footage of appartions they caught i.e. at the St. Augustine lighthouse and at Southern state prison were brill, but I think the lack of footage recently, has forced them to possibly fake some footage to keep the ratings up. Now I don't like to think that this is TAPS wanting to do this but, more the fact that maybe the channel that broadcasts it making them do it. Anyways I'll check out this episode as it sounds good and see what happerns.
Ps. I've really been getting into a new series called ghost adventures, they allways get good evidence and if you can get the first epsisode from the first season at Bobby Mackies you will see some entertaining stuff! I definatly think they have the best paranormal show currently, they're is only 3 people, Zak, Nick and Aaron who are locked down over night in a paranormal location, Zak really likes to stir things up and usually gets great results from this. If you like ghost hunters I'd reckon you'd like this can be more scary though lol!


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 17, 2009)

My next door neighbor just told me the Ghost Hunters are supposed to come to her house this Saturday night! She swears the house is haunted... she and her two daughters sleep together in one bedroom because they can't take the noises and banging and voices they hear...

This should be interesting...


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 17, 2009)

cool keep us posted on what they find, i'll be eager to hear it!


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 17, 2009)

Seriously? If this woman is hearing voices.... they're not ghosts!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 17, 2009)

well it depends noises can vary from the normal sounds that come from a house such as the heating/aircon kicking in, sounds or voices appearing to come from no where when, they can be coming in through air conditioning vents from other rooms or outside and in some cases they can be paranormal or unexplainable in origin.
It can depend on the occupants frame of mind, if they are convinced that the house is paranormal then, they can easily convice themselves that any household noise that, we would take for granted, suddenly becomes paranormal in origin.
If it's only noises that they here, then it might not be paranormal, it would be easier to come to that conclusion if they were seeing apparitions or things were moving or disappering around the house.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 17, 2009)

HA HA HA HA BLuegiants, lol. Keep us posted i want to see your neighbor


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 17, 2009)

I rarely miss it... last night was wicked.... really cool show...


----------



## anneq (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't watch TAPS anymore..just got too annoyed - it seemed they were more interested in taping their own dialogues and faces ...and not ever it seemed did they really get anything 'solid' on tape (with one exception where it showed a chair moving).

I really like Paranormal State - at least they bring in the spiritual aspect of the show along with the paranormal, technical side.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok.. this is a totally off the wall story, and I don't even know why i'm telling ya'll.. but at least its good for a laugh.

My best guy friend got blasted one night, and decided to drunk dial me, and every thing he said to me, for some reason, he talked just like he was one of the Ghost Hunters, who had just seen a ghost, and was scared out of his wits.

"Greg.. whats the matter with you?"

"CAAaaaaAAAAaaaaaAAARRRrrrRRoollll.....omg...OMG... I beeeeeenn DDDrrrIInnnIINnnKKinnnnn"

"Greg, what did you drink?"

"OHHHH mmyyy GGGaawwwdddddd.. JaaaGGGerrboomBBB JaaaggerrRRbbOOMmmBBB JJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGEEERRRBOMB!!!!!""

(the entire time he was talking, his voice was going up and down.. from low pitch to high)

Then he proceeded to tell me exactly how many Jagerbombs he had had, but not by saying the number, but by saying Jagerbomb like a ghost hunter, for each Jagerbomb he had.

Then he ran screaming from the phone.

I eventually turned my phone off, because he kept doing it.. but you get the idea..


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't watch anything have to do with ghosts. I only really majorly fear 2 things in life.....ghosts and frogs/toads.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah... I remember the night when my bed started singing.
Never been so scared in my life!!!!

Good call parents... get the kid a metal bed frame, and forget about the neighbour playing late night music. Guess my bedframe turned into a resonating chamber for the sound waves...

Was more than a bit creepy


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 18, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 18, 2009)

I love Ghost Hunters! I was only able to watch a short part of this past Wed's episode, the part when they are revealing their evidence to that old guard guy? They showed the video tape of the feminine figure walking by and into a wall, this all in pitch black. When they showed it I literally lost my mind for a second, haha. I cannot watch that show alone though, I get so paranoid and constantly start looking behind myself and what not.


----------



## BethM (Sep 18, 2009)

I can only watch that show occasionally, it totally freaks me out!

I don't care much for fictional ghost stories, but I really like reading REAL ghost stories. But watching it is just freaky!

My mom's best friend grew up in a house with 3 ghosts in it. When I was very young, we would go over there, and I was always very uneasy/frightened. It wasn't until older that I learned about the ghosts. House built in the 1920's. Ghost in the basement, no one knew who it was, but things would move around and be in a different spot than where you put them. 
My mom's friend's grandparents had been living in the house when they died. Grandma mostly stayed upstairs, and would turn upstairs lights on and off, mostly in what had been her sewing room. I once saw the family dog get up from resting, go stare at the top of the stairs, slowly move it's head as if watching someone walk down the stairs, then go lie down again. No one was there, that humans could see. (That's the only one of the three I personally encountered.)
Grandpa's old car was still stored in the garage, hadn't run for years and years, no gas, oil, anything in it. More than once, it turned itself on. The garage was locked, no one in there, the car was locked with windows up, and it just suddenly started. The keys were in a kitchen drawer.

Creepy.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 18, 2009)

Wicked cool, Beth!!

(Maybe it should be on TV )

Honestly though, I would be surprised that if spiritual energy left this world as anything but light... all incoming solar radiation gets turned into countless things here (once it turns into heat, it's SOL for leaving for a while). The system doesn't waste a thing!

Quit your snickering, Cathy... it was scary :grumpy:


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 19, 2009)

NorthernAutumn wrote:


> Quit your snickering, Cathy... it was scary :grumpy:



I'm not laughing AT you... ready! Just the whole idea of a bed singing! :laugh:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 19, 2009)

well checked out the last episode and got to see the footage which, was great! restored some of my faith in them.


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 19, 2009)

Just found out that TAPS (Ghost Hunters) came to my neighbors house last night. They arrived at 8 pm and set up (before she got home at 9:30pm. The daughter was home). My neighbor just told me what happened:

Supposedly (according to the neighbor) there was all kinds of weird activity on their equipment. All of their cell phones went dead. Whatever it was was willing to answer questions (yes or no) by lighting up a red or green light. Supposedly, they got it to move curtains and fireplace tools... doors slammed and the meters indicated that they were recording sounds that they couldn't hear. 

When she got home and walked into the house ALL activity stopped... so they asked (what-ever-it-was) if they liked the person that just walked in... and they got a definite "no"... when asked if there was "one or many" they got "many". So they made her stay outside on the porch. LOL!

They would only go into the house in groups of 2 or 3. The highest activity levels centered around the master bedroom (where they all slept!). They got major readings in the back yard too.

Last January, one of the daughters was out on the swings (at 9 pm at night) at she felt like someone "pushed" her really hard off the swing. They had to take her to the hospital, she broke her ankle. When the mother checked the swing, the hooks holding the swing up were melted. (She gave TAPS the hooks to have checked.) Tough to figure out how the hooks got melted in January... the swing set was new the previous September. They asked if who ever pushed the girl was there, and got a yes. (Supposedly, they have all been pushed in the house as well!)

Lots of other stuff went on... but now she has to wait til they "evaluate" all the "data" they collected. Then they will report back to her. 

When they left, they STRONGLY suggested she get a proper blessing on the house. (According to the neighbor, she tried a few months ago to get a priest to bless the house, but when the priest walked into the bedroom and he opened the bible, something slapped him really hard across the face (and made a red mark like a handprint!) and he was so shaken, he left...) Shades of the Exorcist!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 19, 2009)

so when is this one going to air do you know?


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 19, 2009)

I have no idea. They have to evaluate everything and report back to her... then she'll find out if it will air.


----------



## JimD (Sep 30, 2009)

The new episode is on right now.
Meat Loaf is their guest star!!!!!


----------



## JimD (Nov 7, 2009)

My daughter is going to Eastern State Penitentiary tonight, for the last night of their Halloween Haunted House.

Ghost Hunters did a few investigations there.

:scared:

http://easternstate.org/halloween/


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 7, 2009)

Jim i have seen that GH show and they got some pretty good results from there. Having lived in philly all my life i am ashamed to say that i have NEVER been there,lol, i am a chicken


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 9, 2009)

Shoot!

I love GH, and especially love GH Live on Halloween, which they did on Friday night this year!

Did anyone watch?

Also watch Ghost Lab.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 9, 2009)

i watched hte live feed online, didnt see much of anything but it was wierd to see them go into a room and see them live online,lol


----------



## JimD (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to all of the Boo-tiful peoples!!!!

GH isdoing an investigation of Mark Twain's house in a few minutes. It a new episode!!
Soooo excited !!!!:bunnydance:

It's on the Sy-Fy Channel.


----------



## JimD (Dec 2, 2009)

:scared:


----------



## JimD (Dec 2, 2009)

I *HATE* the new show they have.....Ghost Hunters Academy :grumpy:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 2, 2009)

Me too. Those supposed "teachers" aren't teaching them anything! They just send them out in the field, and then critisize the "students" when they get things wrong!
How about some real teaching, folks??


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 2, 2009)

i love those guys but this show is tanking. They arent teaching anything and critisize everything, this is something that is going to come with time and not something they all knew how to do off the bat. I am going to stick to the original one


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 3, 2009)

*JimD wrote: *


> Welcome to all of the Boo-tiful peoples!!!!
> 
> GH isdoing an investigation of Mark Twain's house in a few minutes. It a new episode!!
> Soooo excited !!!!:bunnydance:
> ...



Watched it, they didn't get crap! It was funny about Jane and what's his name though, hha. 

Next week looks Gooood!!:shock:

Yep, I love this stuff! We have an abandoned state hospital not 20 mins from here. I took my son there last year and he was freaked out. It wasn't even dark yet, haha. There are only the main hospital left and a partial building left.

If you want to check it out online: go to http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu8ZvhxdLK2wAXY9XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEyaWtwNGo5BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA0g0NTlfOTI-/SIG=11sa6k2o5/EXP=1259919599/**http%3a//www.prairieghosts.com/barton.html

I know a girl that grew up down the street from it and said she and her brother went into it lots. She said it was weird. They have stuff from operation rooms, uuuugghhh....

It's really a creepy place!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 3, 2009)

I used to watch ghost hunters, but over the years it's got kinda boring, international was ok but then this new one Ghost Hunters Academy is a total joke! I agree with you how can they learn anything if, they aren't teaching them anything, in the UK you can do a paranormal course which, I am passivly doing, become a investigator and actually learn something, for about Â£100-200.
The only paranormal shows that I watch now are Ghost Adventures which, is a great show! and Destination Truth, Josh Gates is great and I'm a huge fan of cryptozoology.


----------



## BethM (Dec 3, 2009)

I've recently been watching Ghost Lab.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 3, 2009)

i have heard the word Ghost Lab but what is the show about really , is it a ghost hunters or something else?


----------



## BethM (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, it's a sort of ghost hunter show. It's been a long time since I've watched Ghost Hunters, so I can't compare the two shows. GL is on Discovery, Tuesday nights after Dirty Jobs.

There was a really creepy episode of GL recently where they were in an antique store.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 3, 2009)

i will have to check it out


----------



## kirsterz09 (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't seen ghost lab either will def take a look.


----------

